# Do you expect to live your final years in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

When many people move overseas to countries such as Australia there very often have the intention of going back "home" at some point in their life. However, this plan can very often change when you actually land in the country and begin to integrate yourself into everyday life.

Do you expect to live your final years in Australia or is your ultimate plan to go back to your former homeland at some point?


----------

